# LED recommendation for 20g long



## Compressorman (Nov 10, 2017)

Hello, 
I am considering making a low-tech planted in a 20 g long. Would someone give me some recommendations for a LED light? The choices are baffling and I am afraid of getting too much light more than I am of too little. I had algae problems in an old 55 planted that caused me to dismantle it years ago. I am wanting to get back into aquariums and want to get this crucial step right. I was looking at this list here and am wondering just how much I need for this shallow tank.
https://aquariumadviser.com/best-led-aquarium-lighting/

Oh, hi guys. First post!

Chris


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Here is a good framework for classifying different levels of aquarium lighting. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/184368-lighting-aquarium-par-instead-watts.html

These three lights would do the job without breaking the bank but there are many other options out there. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A9F85PC/ref=twister_B01A9F85RK?_encoding=UTF8&th=1
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019YXYO0K/ref=psdc_2975458011_t3_B01A9F85PC
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NAFQ6CI/ref=twister_B00NFB51M8?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Here are some PAR values for those lights. 








The Aquatic Plant Society ? The Finnex Stingray LED: Entry level never looked this good?


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Im using a finnex planted plus 24/7 and love it. It can be dimmed or run full blast and everything between.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

KrypleBerry said:


> Im using a finnex planted plus 24/7 and love it. It can be dimmed or run full blast and everything between.


I was thinking about picking one of these up. So it can be customized anyway you want it? Which one do you have I see there's two models now.


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

The finnex 24/7 cannit be customized yourself while still using the built in timer. If your looking for something that is hugh light and is totally customizable and still a strip light, the current plus pro is that light. In the finnex the built in 24/7 mode is kinda annoying and never goes totally black and you cannout edit the light intensity. I think the 24/7 SE has a slightly different 24/7 mode whuch might be slightly better.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

DanPlanted said:


> The finnex 24/7 cannit be customized yourself while still using the built in timer. If your looking for something that is hugh light and is totally customizable and still a strip light, the current plus pro is that light. In the finnex the built in 24/7 mode is kinda annoying and never goes totally black and you cannout edit the light intensity. I think the 24/7 SE has a slightly different 24/7 mode whuch might be slightly better.


Thanks for the info.

So if I'm hearing you correctly, the 24/7 is set. You can't increase/decrease the intensity throughout the cycle.

If you take it out of 24/7 mode, can you for example have it run at 20% - 2hrs, 40% - 3 hrs and 100% - 2 hrs or anything you want. Doesn't sound like it.


----------



## SpringHalo (Oct 13, 2017)

I have a 20 Gal long that I started about a month ago. I replaced the old fluorescent bulb that I had earlier with a Beamswork DA FSPEC Pent 0.5W (30") and with all the LEDs on full brightness it lights up the tank like the sun. The color is very cool white, but not unappealing. The Dwarf Sag., Valisneria, Bacopa, and penthorum sedoides are all growing well. The Sag. and Vals are growing especially quickly, sending out numerous runners and shooting up like crazy. I haven't seen any algae problems sprout up yet, though I am dosing Flourish Excel which is a moderate algaecide.

I'm electronics-savvy so I have an led controller jerry-rigged up to make it 50% brightness for most of the day since I don't have CO2 (~15 hour period 7am to 10pm which is pretty long). If it seems too bright though, you can easily add an in-line dimmer (http://a.co/2qKozwU plug-n-play). 

If you are budget constrained, the EA (not DA) FSPEC should have the same blueish color, but with lower light output (25% according to the table for 60% of the cost).

I should note that he 30" EA _might_ be too long for your tank, as the mounting brackets look different than the DA, and if the fixture itself is exactly as long as the tank for the DA version (I needed to move the mounts further in, which works without modifying anything), then the 30" EA would be too long, and the 24" version would leave you without light 3" on each side. Again, I don't have the EA, but I couldn't find any reviews correlating 20L to 30", so it's something to look out for. 

I'd definitely buy beamswork again, and I hope whatever you get works out for you!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

DanPlanted said:


> The finnex 24/7 cannit be customized yourself while still using the built in timer. If your looking for something that is hugh light and is totally customizable and still a strip light, the current plus pro is that light. In the finnex the built in 24/7 mode is kinda annoying and never goes totally black and you cannout edit the light intensity. I think the 24/7 SE has a slightly different 24/7 mode whuch might be slightly better.


They changed the length of the night cycle..
Also created a "glitch" in using a wall timer and the 24/7 mode..
Hope I get this correct but "old model" in 24/7 mode would restart at 9am (or whatever default is)
"New" model will start where it left off..

affects those that wanted complete dark by using a timer..
Can't do it w/ new model.


----------



## Ilovefishtanks (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey there Compressorman

Just thought you might like reading this article - it's pretty detailed and discussed whether or not LED light are good for planted tanks or not. I found it very helpful, check it out and let me know what you think.
https://www.tropicalfishcareguides....ting/are-led-lights-good-for-aquarium-plants/


----------



## zsxking (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm using an AI Prime on a 20L reef tank, mounting 9" above the tank, running at max, and it's providing enough PAR from edge to edge for my low to med light LPS and softies. Med for coral are 50~100 PAR, which is high light in planted tank. So I think one AI Prime freshwater will have enough power to cover a 20L. Also it's fully controllable so you can dim it way down (it can literally running at 1%, I do that for moonlight affect), so you won't get in trouble of getting too much light.


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

DanPlanted said:


> The finnex 24/7 cannit be customized yourself while still using the built in timer. If your looking for something that is hugh light and is totally customizable and still a strip light, the current plus pro is that light. In the finnex the built in 24/7 mode is kinda annoying and never goes totally black and you cannout edit the light intensity. I think the 24/7 SE has a slightly different 24/7 mode whuch might be slightly better.





houseofcards said:


> DanPlanted said:
> 
> 
> > The finnex 24/7 cannit be customized yourself while still using the built in timer. If your looking for something that is hugh light and is totally customizable and still a strip light, the current plus pro is that light. In the finnex the built in 24/7 mode is kinda annoying and never goes totally black and you cannout edit the light intensity. I think the 24/7 SE has a slightly different 24/7 mode whuch might be slightly better.
> ...


The finnex planted plus 24/7 CC *can* be run in a customized 24/7 mode


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Ilovefishtanks said:


> Hey there Compressorman
> 
> Just thought you might like reading this article - it's pretty detailed and discussed whether or not LED light are good for planted tanks or not. I found it very helpful, check it out and let me know what you think.
> https://www.tropicalfishcareguides....ting/are-led-lights-good-for-aquarium-plants/


Seems to be lots of good info here and it does begin to add some useful info but then lighting is rarely going to be simple and even this article seems to miss a point. It least I did not see it mentioned in my skim through? 
Location of the light also needs to be mentioned as not all of us will mount the light in the same way. So a light six inches up off the tank will give different results than one laying straight on an open top. Put a glass between the light and you get yet another answer of how much light gets to the plants. One way to change the amount of light is by mounting it on chains, etc. that let you move it up or down. 
But I'm keeping the article and will give it some better reading as it is a good place to start. I just like to keep in mind that the subject is not simple and there are no totally reliable "one stop shops" for info.


----------



## Anne Thynne (Apr 18, 2019)

May be you have found your solution already. However here is an article I have written on this topic with every details possible to guide someone with choosing the light for a planted tank. I would appreciate any feedback on this - 

https://expertaquarist.com/best-light-for-aquarium-plants/


----------

